# The Four Elements



## ronanpoirier

Hey people (long time not posting here) I was thinking some days ago of the four elements. So I'd like to know them in your languages. And there's a question attached to it: is the word "earth" IN ALL LANGUAGES the same for "Earth" (our planet)?

Here goes the sentence I want to be translated:

"The four elements: fire, earth, wind and water."

See ya!!! _o/


----------



## volky

In Puerto Rico - (Spanish)

Planet Earth: Planeta Tierra
fire: fuego
earth: tierra
wind: viento
water: agua


----------



## linguist786

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> is the word "earth" IN ALL LANGUAGES the same for "Earth" (our planet)?


I doubt that very much. Infact, no, it isn't.

In German, for one, it's "Erde"


----------



## Pivra

Thai

All of these we call the Mahaabhutarup มหาภูตรูป which means something close to The Great Body of Spirit or something like that.

Earth ปฐวีธาตุ Pathaweedhaat (lit. earth Element)
Fire เตโชธาตุ Tejodhaat (lit. tejo actually means power and dhaat means element)
Water อาโปธาตุ Aapodhaat (lit. water element)
Wind วาโยธาตุ Waayodhat (lit. wind element)

The Dhaatu means element but in Thai the U is silent in this word.

 The word Earth in Thai and the word for ground soil are not the same. The general word for ground is Din and the general word for Earth is Lok.


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish:
Fire: *ateş*
Water: *su*
Wind: *hava*
Earth:*toprak*

in reality (wind = rüzgar) and (Earth = Dünya)


----------



## panjabigator

Earth:  Zamiin, bhuumi
Wind:  Havaa, pavan
water:  paani, jal, neer
fire:  aag

The first ones are used in Urdu, both all the choices may be used in Hindi.


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

fire: نار (_naar_)
earth: تراب (_turaab_)
wind: ريح (_riiH_)
water: ماء (_maa'_)

The word for "Earth" (our planet) is different: الأرض (_al-arD_)


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:
			
		

> I doubt that very much. Infact, no, it isn't.
> 
> In German, for one, it's "Erde"


Linguist, I think you misunderstood the question.  Ronan was wondering if the word for "earth" (soil) and "Earth" (our planet) was the same in all languages.


----------



## ronanpoirier

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Here goes the sentence I want to be translated:
> 
> "The four elements: fire, earth, wind and water."



Here I ask again, I want the w-h-o-l-e sentence to be translated ;-)

Portuguese:
Os quatro elementos: fogo, terra, ar e água.
(ar = air, vento = wind... but that's the way it is known.)


----------



## elroy

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Here I ask again, I want the w-h-o-l-e sentence to be translated ;-)


Oops, sorry about that. 

Here you go:

العناصر الأربعة: النار، التراب، الريح، والماء.
(_al-'anaaSiru 'l-arba'atu: an-nar, at-turaab, ar-riiH, wal-maa'._)


----------



## leesboek

The four elements: fire, earth, wind and water
In Dutch:
*De vier elementen: vuur, aarde, wind en water.*

The Ductch word for "earth" (soil) is "aarde" or "grond". In the case of the four elements we use "aarde". We call our planet "aarde".

Actually I thought one of the elements is "air" (instead of "wind"). In that case, the Dutch word for "air" is "lucht. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Hey people (long time not posting here) I was thinking some days ago of the four elements. So I'd like to know them in your languages. And there's a question attached to it: is the word "earth" IN ALL LANGUAGES the same for "Earth" (our planet)?
> 
> Here goes the sentence I want to be translated:
> 
> "The four elements: fire, earth, wind and water."
> 
> See ya!!! _o/


leesboek is right. Wind was not one of the *four classical elements* in ancient western science. It was *air. *I don't understand what you mean by "that's the way it is known."

Here's the translation of your original sentence in Turkish: (Assuming that by _wind_ you actually mean _air_, if you still want the exact equal to _wind_, then it's _rüzgâr_ or _yel_.)
*"Dört element: ateş, toprak, hava ve su."
*
We call the planet Earth as *dünya *in Turkish. Since it's a borrowed word, Turkish Language Council introduced a new word: *yerküre. *New term is generally used in Geography and Astronomy contexts, I haven't met anyone using this word in their everyday life!


----------



## Etcetera

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> "The four elements: fire, earth, wind and water."


In Russian:
Четыре элемента: огонь, земля, воздух и вода. (Chetyre elementa: ogon', zemlya, vozdukh i voda).



> And there's a question attached to it: is the word "earth" IN ALL LANGUAGES the same for "Earth" (our planet)?


Yes. Our planet is called Zemlya in Russian.


----------



## midismilex

Culture differences or something I misunderstood? We say FIVE elements, not four.

What happened?


----------



## Etcetera

Five? What's the fifth element, then?..


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Etcetera said:
			
		

> Five? What's the fifth element, then?..



In ancient western science, Aether which was added to the system of the classical elements by Aristotle is considered as the fifth element.

Since midismilex is from Taiwan, he might haven't heard about the classical four elements of western. Because in Chinese philosophy, there are five elements. They are wood, fire, earth, metal, and water. Am I right, midismilex?


----------



## midismilex

Well, I know I think about something else.

Is the word "earth" IN ALL LANGUAGES the same for "Earth" (our planet)?
No. 泥土 and 地球 are different in Mandarin.

"The four elements: fire, earth, wind and water."
"四大元素:火, 地, 風, 水", but our sequence or order is "earth, water, fire, wind".


----------



## Etcetera

Chazzwozzer said:
			
		

> In ancient western science, Aether which was added to the system of the classical elements by Aristotle is considered as the fifth element.
> 
> Since midismilex is from Taiwan, he might haven't heard about the classical four elements of western. Because in Chinese philosophy, there are five elements. They are wood, fire, earth, metal, and water. Am I right, midismilex?


That's interesting. Thank you for the information, Chazzwozzer.


----------



## midismilex

Chazzwozzer said:
			
		

> Since midismilex is from Taiwan, he might haven't heard about the classical four elements of western. Because in Chinese philosophy, there are five elements. They are wood, fire, earth, metal, and water. Am I right, midismilex?


Yep. This is the first thing I think of. And the answer I posted is concerning the human body. I don't know if it is the same thing we are talking about. But I will do a search for classical four elements of western. Thanks for telling me that, Chazzwozzer.

"They are wood, fire, earth, metal, and water. "Yes.


----------



## Aylish

here it is in swedish
"Dom fyra elementen:eld , jord , luft , vatten"
in swedish the word for the planet earth is quite different"jorden".


----------



## robbie_SWE

Aylish said:
			
		

> here it is in swedish
> "*Dom* fyra elementen:eld , jord , luft , vatten"
> in swedish the word for the planet earth is quite different"jorden".




Grammatically incorrect! 

*De fyra elementen: eld, jord, luft, vatten. *

And how can you say that the Swedish word for earth isn't the same as our Earth (how long have you lived here in Sweden??)!!!!!!!????????? May I remind you that you can't write incorrectly in this forum and that writing in slang helps nobody. 

Earth on the ground is called *"jord"* and the planet we live on is *"jorden"*, which is the the definite form of "jord". In addition, the scientific name for the Earth is *"Tellus"*. It is widely used in Sweden. 

  robbie


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian: 

*Cele patru elemente: foc, pamant, aer (vant=wind) si apa. *

The word *"pamant"* is used to express the Earth too (*pamantul*). You can also say "*globul*" for the globe. 

 robbie


----------



## panjabigator

"The four elements: fire, earth, wind and water."
"chaar elements:  aag, bhuumii, pavan aur pani"

I dont know what elements would be.


----------



## Tisia

I assume earth here means soil.
*a= *a as in car

*Persian:*
fire:*آتش* (*a*tash)
earth: *خاک* (kh*a*k)
wind: *باد* (b*a*d)
water: *آب* (*a*b)

*Kurdish:*
fire: *ئار* / *ئاگر* (*a*ger/*a*r)
earth: *خاک/* *خول *(khol/kh*a*k)
wind: *وا* (w*a*)
water: *ئاو* (*a*u)

*Finnish:*
fire: tuli
earth: maa
wind: tuuli
water: vesi

Tisia


----------



## avalon2004

*Greek*
As suggested by the Ancient Greek philosopher Empedocles:
The four elements = *Τα τέσσερα στοιχεία*
Fire: *Φωτιά (Πυρ) [fotiá]*
Earth_: _*Γη [yee]*
Air: *Αέρα [aehra] **
Water: *Νερό (Ύδωρ) [neró]
*_
The forms in brackets are more formal/older sounding.
* NB. The  Greek versions I have seen always use 'air' instead of 'wind' *(άνεμος)*.
_


----------



## karuna

In Latvian:
_
Četras stihijas ir uguns, zeme, gaiss un ūdens._

It is air not wind. The order may be different but I don't think anyone pays attention to it.


----------



## shaloo

> Chazzwozzer
> In ancient western science, Aether which was added to the system of the classical elements by Aristotle is considered as the fifth element.
> 
> Since midismilex is from Taiwan, he might haven't heard about the classical four elements of western. Because in *Chinese philosophy, there are five elements*. *They are wood, fire, earth, metal, and water*. Am I right, midismilex?


 
*In Hindu philosophy too, there are five elements*

*But, with a difference. We have Earth, Sky, Air, Fire, Water.*

*Telugu: *
*Pancha Bhootamulu: Bhoomi, Aakaasam, Agni,Vaayuvu(Gaali), Neeru(Jalamu)*

*Means.......The five elements: Earth, Sky, Fire, Air/Wind, Water.*

Shaloo


----------



## Aylish

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> [/color]
> 
> Grammatically incorrect!
> 
> *De fyra elementen: eld, jord, luft, vatten. *
> 
> And how can you say that the Swedish word for earth isn't the same as our Earth (how long have you lived here in Sweden??)!!!!!!!????????? May I remind you that you can't write incorrectly in this forum and that writing in slang helps nobody.
> 
> Earth on the ground is called *"jord"* and the planet we live on is *"jorden"*, which is the the definite form of "jord". In addition, the scientific name for the Earth is *"Tellus"*. It is widely used in Sweden.
> 
> robbie


Aylish
hey robbie,you are very right i totally apologise from everyone at the forum for writing in slang and gramatically incorrect.thank you for correcting meand making it clear!


----------



## panjabigator

Tisia said:
			
		

> I assume earth here means soil.
> *a= *a as in car
> 
> *Persian:*
> fire:*آتش* (*a*tash)
> earth: *خاک* (kh*a*k)
> wind: *باد* (b*a*d)
> water: *آب* (*a*b)
> 
> *Kurdish:*
> fire: *ئار* / *ئاگر* (*a*ger/*a*r)
> earth: *خاک/* *خول *(khol/kh*a*k)
> wind: *وا* (w*a*)
> water: *ئاو* (*a*u)



In Urdu poetry, their is a word called aatish, and I think it means flame, but I dont remember (it is also the pen name of a poet).  The word Khak in Urdu, from what I have read in poetry, meant dust (but I'm sure it could of been Earth too...loose meanigns).  The word baad in Urdu means residence [I think...it is related to population (abaadii)].  And aab also means water for us too, but it is not used in spoken language.  And Shaloo, as usual, I recognized the words you used....aakaash, bhoomii, Agni (a Devta, right?) and the words neer and jal.


----------



## Pivra

panjabigator said:
			
		

> In Urdu poetry, their is a word called aatish, and I think it means flame, but I dont remember (it is also the pen name of a poet). The word Khak in Urdu, from what I have read in poetry, meant dust (but I'm sure it could of been Earth too...loose meanigns). The word baad in Urdu means residence [I think...it is related to population (abaadii)]. And aab also means water for us too, but it is not used in spoken language. And Shaloo, as usual, I recognized the words you used....aakaash, bhoomii, Agni (a Devta, right?) and the words neer and jal.


 
 In Thai 

Aggee and Agneey means flame but we also say Fai.
The province where Pattaya city is was called Jalpur but its now Chonburi because its on the gulf coast.
Bhumi means earth too but we dont say the I.

The Devtas in Thai are 

Agniy  Vayu Tharani and Ganga.


----------



## optimistique

leesboek said:
			
		

> The four elements: fire, earth, wind and water
> In Dutch:
> *De vier elementen: vuur, aarde, wind en water.*
> 
> The Ductch word for "earth" (soil) is "aarde" or "grond". In the case of the four elements we use "aarde". We call our planet "aarde".
> 
> Actually I thought one of the elements is "air" (instead of "wind"). In that case, the Dutch word for "air" is "lucht. Or am I wrong?



You are right: the four elements corresponding to the constellations at least are: _aarde_ (earth), _vuur_ (fire), _water _(water) & _lucht_ (air). As an aquarius (waterman), I'm a 'luchttype' (air-type), not 'wind'.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Earth: Zamiin, bhuumi
> Wind: Havaa, pavan
> water: paani, jal, neer
> fire: aag
> 
> The first ones are used in Urdu, both all the choices may be used in Hindi.


For "earth" (as in soil), the Urdu/Hindi word is "mitti". 
Which language is "bhuumi"? I have never heard that word before.



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Linguist, I think you misunderstood the question. Ronan was wondering if the word for "earth" (soil) and "Earth" (our planet) was the same in all languages.


Oh I see! I did misunderstand the question. Oops.


----------



## panjabigator

भूमि is literally Earth.  It is similar to /duniyaa/ (arabic) and /sa.nsaar/ (sanskritic), but it doesn't have the same general "world" meaning. /miTTii/ is literally dirt, however it can be used to refer to Earth.


----------



## Pivra

panjabigator said:
			
		

> भूमि is literally Earth. It is similar to /duniyaa/ (arabic) and /sa.nsaar/ (sanskritic), but it doesn't have the same general "world" meaning. /miTTii/ is literally dirt, however it can be used to refer to Earth.


 
 Hey, the name of King Rama IX is Bhumibol Adulyadej, Bhumibol means power of the earth in Thai. 

(ei ei, I'm trying link Thai back to Sanskrit since you said it doesnt sound like one lol. joking)


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

*Die vier Elemente: Feuer, Erde, Wind und Wasser*


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry about that.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> العناصر الأربعة: النار، التراب، الريح، والماء.
> (_al-'anaaSiru 'l-arba'atu: an-nar, at-turaab, ar-riiH, wal-maa'._)


 
I'm not sure if we have already discussed it before, but I'd like to ask you whether or not it would be possible (or better?) to use "wa" before every element (except for the first one, of course).


----------



## Aldin

In Bosnian,Croatian,Serbian
Planet Earth: Planeta Zemlja/Planet Zemlja/Планет Земља
fire: vatra/ватра
earth: zemlja/земља
wind: vjetar/вјетар/vetar/ветар
water: voda/вода


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

"The four elements: fire, earth, wind and water."
*Četiri elementa: vatra, zemlja, vetar i voda.*
(Cyrillic: *Четири елемента: ватра, земља, ветар и вода.*)

And the word "earth" is the same for "The Earth" (our planet) and it goes: "*planeta zemlja*" (*планета земља*).


Pozdrav!


----------



## panjabigator

Pivra said:
			
		

> Hey, the name of King Rama IX is Bhumibol Adulyadej, Bhumibol means power of the earth in Thai.
> 
> (ei ei, I'm trying link Thai back to Sanskrit since you said it doesnt sound like one lol. joking)



I appreciate all the links you are showing to Sanskrit!  I just do not have the ear to listen for it....probably just a reflection of my inexperience....more exposure to your language would probably help!  But thanks again!  It is always so interesting to see Sanskrit's influence on other languages outside of South Asia.


----------



## shaloo

Pivra said:
			
		

> Hey, the name of King Rama IX is Bhumibol Adulyadej, Bhumibol means power of the earth in Thai.
> 
> (ei ei, I'm trying link Thai back to Sanskrit since you said it doesnt sound like one lol. joking)


 
Now Pivra, *Bhoomibol Adulyadej means The powerful/ mighty one who has immeasurable brightness within*. Isn't it?
How I guess is that: *Bhoomi = Earth.......Bol = Power/Might (transformed form of Bal (hindi) or Balam (Sanskrit, Telugu))....... Adulya = immeasurable(its Atulya in Sanskrit and Telugu)* and ......*Dej = Godly Brightness (It'd be Tej in Hindi and Tejam or Tejassu in Sanskrit and Telugu)*

Hope im not wild-guessing it........but I thought some relation could be brought among these languages.

Shaloo


----------



## Pivra

shaloo said:
			
		

> Now Pivra, *Bhoomibol Adulyadej means The powerful/ mighty one who has immeasurable brightness within*. Isn't it?
> How I guess is that: *Bhoomi = Earth.......Bol = Power/Might (transformed form of Bal (hindi) or Balam (Sanskrit, Telugu))....... Adulya = immeasurable(its Atulya in Sanskrit and Telugu)* and ......*Dej = Godly Brightness (It'd be Tej in Hindi and Tejam or Tejassu in Sanskrit and Telugu)*
> 
> Hope im not wild-guessing it........but I thought some relation could be brought among these languages.
> 
> Shaloo


 
 YES lol


----------



## Becker

In Sinhalese it's

Pathavi (Earth), Apo (Water), Tejo (Fire), Vayo (Wind)

dhaatu hatara = the four elements


----------



## dahut

The four elements: earth, water, air and fire

Castillian (Spanish)
*Los cuatro elementos: tierra, agua, aire y fuego*
The Earth = La Tierra

Catalan
*Els quatre elements: terra, aigua, aire i foc*
The Earth = La Terra

wind = *viento* (Cas.)/ *vent* (Cat.)


----------



## Nineu

The four elements: earth, water, air and fire.

*In basque*
Lau elementuak:  lurra, ura, airea eta sua.
The Earth = Lurra

Wind:  Haizea


----------



## cherine

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if we have already discussed it before, but I'd like to ask you whether or not it would be possible (or better?) to use "wa" before every element (except for the first one, of course).


 
You're right Whodunit, but both are used.
I'd like, by the way, to suggest a slightly different sentence :

العناصر الأربعة هى الماء، والهواء، والنار، والتراب.​
al-3anaasir al-arba3a hiya al-maa2 wa'l-hawaa2 wa'l-naar wa'turaab

We use hawaa2 (air) more than rii7 (wind), at least this is as far as I know.


----------



## stargazer

Hello

In Slovenia we say

Štirje elementi: ogenj, zemlja, zrak, voda
(the four elements: fire, earth, air, water)
/wind - veter/

planet zemlja (planet Earth)


----------



## panjabigator

cherine said:
			
		

> You're right Whodunit, but both are used.
> I'd like, by the way, to suggest a slightly different sentence :
> 
> العناصر الأربعة هى الماء، والهواء، والنار، والتراب.​
> al-3anaasir al-arba3a hiya al-maa2 wa'l-hawaa2 wa'l-naar wa'turaab
> 
> We use hawaa2 (air) more than rii7 (wind), at least this is as far as I know.



havaa is the same word we use in Panjabi!


----------



## elroy

cherine said:
			
		

> You're right Whodunit, but both are used.
> I'd like, by the way, to suggest a slightly different sentence :
> 
> العناصر الأربعة هى الماء، والهواء، والنار، والتراب.​
> al-3anaasiru 'l-arba3atu hiya 'l-maa2u wa'l-hawaa2u wan-naaru wat-turaab(u)
> 
> We use hawaa2 (air) more than rii7 (wind), at least this is as far as I know.


Cherine,

(I modified your transliteration to make it more precise. )

I was translating the text given by Ronan.  I did not use هي because it wasn't a complete sentence (if it had been "the four elements are...," then I would have used هي), and I used الريح because he wanted "wind," and not "air," translated.  Of course, we have since discovered that it actually _is_ "air" and not "wind." 

As for Whodunit's question, I think the fact that I left out the و's has to do with the fact that my text was not a complete sentence - it was a list of nouns introduced by a title.  In that case, I think it sounds better without all the و's.  If it had been a complete sentence (like Cherine's), I would have used the و's - otherwise it would have sounded bad.  Would you agree with this, Cherine?


----------



## cherine

Yes, Elroy, I agree with all you said.
And thanks for correcting the transliteration


----------



## Bienvenidos

Tisia said:


> I assume earth here means soil.
> *a= *a as in car
> 
> *Persian:*
> fire:*آتش* (*a*tash)
> earth: *خاک* (kh*a*k)
> wind: *باد* (b*a*d)
> water: *آب* (*a*b)
> 
> *Kurdish:*
> fire: *ئار* / *ئاگر* (*a*ger/*a*r)
> earth: *خاک/* *خول *(khol/kh*a*k)
> wind: *وا* (w*a*)
> water: *ئاو* (*a*u)
> 
> *Finnish:*
> fire: tuli
> earth: maa
> wind: tuuli
> water: vesi
> 
> Tisia



In Eastern Persian, fire, and wind are the same (although some might say "shomal" also works). *Khak* can also mean *dirt*. *Water* is *ow* when spoken, but *ab* when written.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
The four elements: Čtyři živly:
fire - oheň
earth - země (or hlína, půda) (planet Earth: planeta Země)
wind - vítr
water - voda

In Lithuanian:
The four elements: Keturios stichijos:
fire - ugnis
earth - žemė
wind - vėjas
water - vanduo

In Japanese:
fire - 火[hi]
earth - 土[tsuchi]
wind - 風[kaze]
water - 水[mizu]
But in Japan there are 5 elements:
火[hi],[ka], 水[mizu],[sui], 木[ki],[moku] - wood, 金[kane],[kin] - metal, 土[tsuchi],[do].
Or 7. (+ 日[hi],[nichi] - sun and 月[tsuki],[getsu] - moon). (or more...)


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> Oops, sorry about that.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> العناصر الأربعة: النار، التراب، الريح، والماء.
> (_al-'anaaSiru 'l-arba'atu: an-nar, at-turaab, ar-riiH, wal-maa'._)


 
While ar-riiH is wind, the way I hear it used as the four elements is al-hawaa' الهواء (air). So the phrase I hear more often is النار، التراب، الهواء، الماء (an-naar, at-turaab, al-hawaa', al-maa').


----------



## Arrius

The traditional four elements in European culture translated friom the Greek are:
*Earth, Air* (or Aether, not Wind),* Fire , Water*, with the possible addition of a fifth - *Idea*.
I see that Swedish also has Air _(luft_) not Wind. 
_Earth_ means_ soil_ and also  the globe on which we live.  French has a similar arrangement: _la terre_ and _le monde_, and Spanish_ la tierra_ and el _mundo._


----------



## ateaofimdomar

ronanpoirier said:


> "The four elements: fire, earth, wind and water."


 
Τα τέσσερα στοιχεία: φωτιά, γη, αέρας και νερό (Modern Greek)



avalon2004 said:


> As suggested by the Ancient Greek philosopher Empedocles:
> The four elements = *Τα τέσσερα στοιχεία*
> Fire: *Φωτιά (Πυρ) [fotiá]*
> Earth_: _*Γη [yee]*
> Air: *Αέρα**ς** (Αήρ) [aehras] ** (nominative rather than accusative)
> Water: *Νερό** (**Ύδωρ**) [neró]*
> 
> _The forms in brackets are more formal/older sounding, _as they are ancient Greek words still used today


 
Sorry, I forgot: yes, the word earth also means soil and ground, but it's not the only word for it


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian:

Četiri elementa:

Fire -     Vatra
Earth -   Zemlja
Air     -   Zrak
Water -  Voda


----------



## Arrius

I noticed on *Tisia*'s post that *خاک* (kh*a*k) means earth in Persian and Kurdish. It is, apparently, the same word in some related Indian languages and gave rise to the English word *khaki *(brown camouflage), when during the Indian Mutiny in 1857 British soldiers soaked their uniforms in mud so they would be less visible to the rebellious sepoys.


----------



## Sovi

... Just 'cause I haven't seen it in Italian ... 
The Earth  (planet) is: Pianeta Terra 
and the sentence is
I quattro elementi: fuoco, terra, vento ed acqua

Ciao


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _La kvar elementoj estas fajro, tero, aero, kaj akvo_. The word _tero_ means earth both in the sense of soil and the planet (usually capitalized, _Tero_). _Aero_ (air) is used in the Esperanto version of the four elements. The word for _wind_ is _vento_.


----------



## loscrittore

in Italian:

 soil: terra (which is the same for Terra (Earth) )
 water: acqua
 fire: fuoco
 wind: vento (but we usually say "air" (aria) when speaking about the four elements)

 in Finnish:

 soil:maa
 water: vesi
 fire: tuli
 wind: tuuli


----------



## Gżegżółka

In Polish:

Cztery żywioły: ogień (fire), woda (water), powietrze (air) (wiatr=wind) i ziemia (earth)

and of course, "ziemia" means both soil and Earth


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog:

Fire - Apoy
Earth - Mundo
Wind - Hangin
Water - Tubig


----------

